# UK esim for permanent traveller



## davelondon

Hi,

I'm a digital nomad who lives abroad most of the year. I have a UK mobile number which is critical for receiving calls and texts.

In the past I've used a Three UK mobile tariff which has worked fine. However, I've heard that recently all the major UK networks will disconnect you after three months of being out of the country.

I don't need data - I'm quite happy to get data from local sim cards or eSim providers. All I need is to be able to receive calls and text messages to my UK number while I'm abroad. I would like this as an eSim so my physical sim tray is free for local sim cards.

There's "virtual"services like Devyce but their app had a lot of bugs, and I would really prefer to use the native apps for calls and texts.

There's esim.net which looks perfect, except it doesn't work at all in some really strange places - e.g. Italy and Ireland!

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Deedee23

I have the same challenge now, did you ever figure it out?


----------

